#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > IELTS Study Zone-International English Language Testing System >  >  Difference Between IELTS and TOEFL

## jaivinder

IELTS, TOFEL, GRE and GMATE are Internationally recognized by by universities to accept students for various courses like bachelor and masters. All require knowledge of English for communication.


*IELTS:* As you know it stands for International English Language Testing System. It require higher education in British language. Students who are looking for study in UK, Australia, Canada and New Zealand. In this test student have to clear all four language skills reading, writing, speaking and listening. 


*TOEFL:* It stands for Test of English as a Foreign Language. It is non-native speaking test same as IELTS. Students join this test to take admission in US institutions . The university take this test to measure student's ability to writing, speaking, writing and reading.





  Similar Threads: IELTS Test Scale IELTS Test Format and Time IELTS Speaking Practice Tests IELTS sample essays

----------

